# Help Please



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

I posted this the other day and it was suggested that I try it on this page. Since I first posted it, I went out yesterday, caught nothing except a pin fish at Simpson River. I went to Carpenters Park and Russell Harbor Landing as well. No luck, I know it must be something I am doing wrong, you guys have been so good about helping me by answering my questions and such. I know that I can go on youtube and get help also. Any suggestion you can give me are appreciated more than you know.

I know you guys must be thinking, does this guy know anything, well I do, but not about fishing. However, you guys have been very good about helping me learn. Went out tonight and got the Cajan Thunder Popping Cork and XR8, now I need some advice on technique. Again, if I have luck, I post pics.
Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Back when I started fishing this area, I booked an inshore charter captain to teach me the basics. That helped a lot.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey Robert, I'd be happy to join you sometime soon & try to help get you on some good fish. Bob Sykes should be getting pretty hot for bull reds soon, as many of the bulls that are running around the bay by the thousands right now will soon disperse to the bridges. If you'd like to go out there together sometime soon, let me know! Or, if you have a kayak you're welcome to join me & a couple buds out at 3 Mile Bridge. Just shoot me a PM when you get a chance!


----------



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for the invite, I will definitely give PM you in the near future. I would love to try the Bob Syke bridge. I do not have a kayak so I am landlocked.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Robert;

IF you were fishing in those areas you noted, you should have been bass fishing this time of yr.

Trout/reds/stripers are not active up that far yet, not cold enough.
Go south of the I-10 bridge, fish the flats...the fish are still in the bay.

Just saw that you are landlocked...go to Dickerson City road, you can wade as along as you feel like wading in S. blackwater...no need for a boat.
If you wade S., go past all the houses till you get to the asphalt jungle marked by white PVC pipes...

If you wade N. fish the docks.


----------



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

I don't have any waders, where might I get a decent pair at a reasonable price?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Robert;

I'm not sure why u want waders right now, water is still comfortable to wade in...if you just want some, try the local shops.

I know Josh (limit-out) uses them...maybe he will chime in on where he bought his.


----------



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

Just shows how new I am to this, I thought one would need them to wade into the water, I guess just wearing a pair of shoes would be fine, correct?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

yep, I wear shorts, wading shoes and a small lure case...sometimes I'll take 2 rods, but usually just 1 rod.

Slide your feet, don't step, what this does is makes it easier to avoid string rays. It's usually not a problem...I've been wading these waters for over 40 yrs. and not ever stepped on a ray.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This is my kind of thread! PFF members giving solid advice and offering to take the time to help a new member out. Just have to love this kind of thing.


----------



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

Kim, everyone on here has been helpful to me. There is such a wealth of knowledge to be gained by asking questions. I talked with an old friend of mine that I had gone fishing with over 20 years ago, told him I was smitten by fishing, and can't wait to go as often as I can. I am just ready to catch something more than catfish, trout, and crokers.


----------



## fishon_57 (Apr 16, 2015)

Be careful or you'll or you'll end up with a takle box full of lures. lol... settle on a few lures too fish different water columns and practice different techniques. Different, retrieves slower, faster, twitch. .pauses. experiment until you catch fish. Pay attention to what happened when you get a bite or even keep a log noting dates,water temp, weather conditions time of day lures that worked. I photo log the fish with lures. Also don't just stand in one place and fish, if you don't catch anything for after a few minutes move. I will usually use a couple of rods with different type lures too cover ware columns faster than tying on new lures.Think about the fish as predators, where would the hide too ambush, what they look for in a bait presentation use your fishing trips as learning experience. I don't want come of as an expert here just sharing my aproach. Good luck 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Robert you should ask a couple of these guys if you can fish with them so you can learn the gear what works, what don't and how to fish it. As far as spots to fish just ask them what you should look for as far as bottom, structure and water conditions and start scouting. Some anglers would rather give up their first born and dog rather than a fishing spot.


----------



## fishon_57 (Apr 16, 2015)

As far as fishing spots go there aren't a lot of secrets spots around inland, pretty well documented. Google Earth "a picture is worth a thousand words".

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

DO you have a boat, yak or waders? you will need 1 of the 3 as it gets colder... well maybe not needed but trust me you want it!

lets start with getting you set up to catch fish... with one of the 3 mentioned above.
then lets talk about launching points, from there we can go to what to target and look out for, then what you need as far as tackle to catch what your targeting and finally how to use the tackle in which you have... I can also work magic on a grill but we're not there yet...

so out of the 3 what do you have?

but if you're land locked and don't want to get your feet wet you should really get up with " ThaFish " aka Sawyer

go to academy get you a pair of waders.
while you are there get some 15-30 lb braided line. spool it on your reel
20lb fluro
google how to tie an Albright knot
tie the braid to fluro using that knot
6ft leader works
then tie on lure of choice 
when ur ready to go 
pm me and we can discuss in further detail about the fishing and catching

or 

like someone said use Google earth and pick a good looking area, and just go fishin 

Tight Lines my man and good luck


----------

